# Good movie recommendations?



## kchay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm looking for some good movies to watch; I'm not really a horror fan, and don't mind childish movies. Go on, let me know some good ones


----------



## Datura (Jul 8, 2013)

kill bill


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 8, 2013)

boy.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2013)

Thrashmanzac said:


> Oldboy.



FTFY


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 8, 2013)

^  that is a very good film too. I'd love to see someone watch _Oldboy_ by mistake, thinking they were sitting down to watch the heartwarming and charming _Boy_


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 8, 2013)

The City of Lost Children. 


Great movie.


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 8, 2013)

Blue Velvet, Glengarry Glen Ross, Bronson, Sling Blade, No Country For Old Men, There Will Be Blood, blah blah blah...


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 8, 2013)

The Crossing Guard (1995).

A drama starring the awesome, Jack Nicholsen and the very underrated, David Morse. IMHO, this is Nicholsen's best performance. A lot of people keep saying that, "A few good men" and "The Shining" were his best, but whatever. He's done a lot of good movie but I think this is his best. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_crossing_guard


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 8, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> The Crossing Guard (1995).



  LOVE this movie!!! Can't understand how it didn't receive more notice. Nicholson and Morse's performances are fantastic. And the movie isn't really a revenge movie as many make it out to be. Also had one hell of a great ending.

Good on you sir for the wise recommendation!


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hard to say not knowing how well rounded you are with film. My boss for example had never seen the first Terminator movie when I started my job. He finally got around to it. Safe to say you've seen most of the classics like Aliens, Indiana Jones, Back to the Future, Ghostbusters, Terminator, The Thing, Exorcist etc? If so then,

Contact
Trainspotting
Cast Away
The Last Samurai 
Wyatt Earp
Let The Right One In
The Dead Zone
Near Dark
Gattaca
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey
Highlander
Heat
Unbreakable
The Right Stuff


Rev.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 8, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Contact
> Cast Away
> The Dead Zone
> Unbreakable


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 8, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> LOVE this movie!!!



Rev2010, if you enjoyed "The Crossing Guard", I can guarantee you will love the movie, "Half Nelson" (2006). It is a drama starring the amazing Ryan Gossling. This movie is independent so it is not well known, unless you are a die hard, Ryan Gossling movie fan.

I don't want to give out any spoilers but the ending is very, very satisfying, for the human soul. 

Half Nelson (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kchay (Jul 8, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Hard to say not knowing how well rounded you are with film. My boss for example had never seen the first Terminator movie when I started my job. He finally got around to it. Safe to say you've seen most of the classics like Aliens, Indiana Jones, Back to the Future, Ghostbusters, Terminator, The Thing, Exorcist etc? If so then,
> 
> Contact
> Trainspotting
> ...



Very unrounded to film. I have just lost touch with all things film. Mostly because of guitar.
Guitar makes you socially awkward man.


----------



## SkyIllusion (Jul 8, 2013)

City of God is a very good movie, one of the best I've ever seen. Just don't go watch the trailer on Youtube and judge it by that. The Trailer makes the movie look lame.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## necronile (Jul 11, 2013)

Children of men 
you might feel depressed after watching it but the movie is great
with nice realistic action scenes!


----------



## Mexi (Jul 11, 2013)

The Fountain

American Beauty


----------



## Jlang (Jul 13, 2013)

Anything directed by david fincher minus alien 3


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 13, 2013)

For lovers of history/war documentaries I recommend The Fog Of War.


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 14, 2013)

Dead Man's Shoes. It's hilarious and gutting in equal measure.

Dead Man's Shoes (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm into psychological thrillers so if you want a pretty good mind.... check these out (not all of them are psychological thrillers though)
I'd recommend:

-This is England (theres also a pretty cool tv series that follows what happens after the movie)
-I Saw the Devil(this is has some gorey moments but its a good thriller)
-Taxi Driver
-Deer Hunter
-The Usual Suspects
-Se7en


----------



## rain85 (Jul 15, 2013)

Three of my fav movies of all time

1) Good Will Hunting
2) Savior
3) 21 grams

Check em out! Maybe you might like them!


----------



## 7Heavyness (Jul 21, 2013)

This one shows why some people REALLY deserve the chair!
The whole movie all I wated was beating the crap out of her with a baseball bat!

Stuck (2007) - IMDb


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 24, 2013)

Midnight Express is another strange old movie that I find interesting.
Could almost call it horror with this s.o.b. on you tight!!
Meet Hamidou if you haven't already.


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 24, 2013)

13 Assassins.
Do yourselves a huge favour.

Jûsan-nin no shikaku (2010) - IMDb


----------



## petereanima (Jul 24, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Midnight Express is another strange old movie that I find interesting.



Very good movie. One of those films that makes you feel very very uncomfortably.


----------

